
Steve Jobs’ daughter recalls a complicated man - tjmc
https://www.watoday.com.au/technology/not-the-apple-of-his-eye-steve-jobs-daughter-recalls-a-complicated-man-20180903-p501gj.html
======
erokar
A "complicated" man? Many people are complicated, few are such shit fathers as
Jobs apparently was. He was not just negligent, he was actively being a dick
to his own daughter.

